
Open Source Offline Survival Manual for Android - webmaven
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.ligi.survivalmanual
======
webmaven
Source code:
[https://github.com/ligi/SurvivalManual](https://github.com/ligi/SurvivalManual)

Also available on F-Droid:
[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.ligi.surviva...](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.ligi.survivalmanual)

